# Sunrise potato



## salt and pepper (Nov 7, 2015)

This morning I got to use some leftover baked potatoes....I hollowed them out and stuffed them with salami, pork roll ,leeks, habanero cheese & egg.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 7, 2015)

Looks good, Joey!


----------



## creative (Nov 7, 2015)

Good name for the dish!  Strikes me it would make a satisfying, tasty and substantial breakfast.  Perhaps could be prepared the night before up to the last stage, i.e. placing the egg on top the next day? 

I think I'd replace the raw sliced onions with chopped tomato (which would act in the same way of breaking down the fattiness - providing some acidity) since I like them more with egg.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 7, 2015)

OH MY!
Taylor's Ham (as my DH from Philly calls it) in a Potato jacket... 
OH MY!


----------



## creative (Nov 7, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> OH MY!
> Taylor's Ham (as my DH from Philly calls it) in a Potato jacket...
> OH MY!


Must admit that I am not familiar with this product (I live in UK).  Is it 
quite processed then?  Like our spam?


----------



## Addie (Nov 7, 2015)

creative said:


> Must admit that I am not familiar with this product (I live in UK).  Is it
> quite processed then?  Like our spam?



It is salami. (An Italian cold cut.) It most likely does have nitrates in it. A preservative.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 7, 2015)

creative said:


> Must admit that I am not familiar with this product (I live in UK).  Is it
> quite processed then?  Like our spam?



Oh, yes, it's quite processed. Just like our spam. Nothing like sausage, though. Actually, come to think of it, it's very much like sausage. You don't want to think about it, just enjoy it


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 7, 2015)

Looks great, Joey!  I'm going to remember that idea.


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 8, 2015)

Homemade Sausage Making :: View topic - Taylor's Ham (aka Pork Roll)


----------

